# Hanger Steak Bresaola



## evan m brady (Sep 29, 2015)

Hanger Bresaola FINAL (1).jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Sep 29, 2015







| Hanger Bresaola |

Always wanted to make it with this cut, and man it's awesome and so delicious! Texture of the hanger dried is so good, and very different - in a good way though. It melts/falls apart in your mouth in a nice way, and to me tastes intensely more beefy...

That could also be due to the use of the Texel DCM-1. Insane flavor development that's hard to describe! I did two from the same hanger, one with Texel and one without. It is abundantly apparent which is which when you use and taste that you don't need a panel to determine. Flavor is way, way more developed with Texel while keeping all other factors constant. I butchered the silver skin the lines the hanger out, and then put the hanger back together at the seams, tied, and then proceeded to cure.

Cured for 7 days with Trapani Sea Salt, FG Saltpetre (KNO3), and Texel DCM-1. Went way too high on the Texel, and will tone back next time. 0.1% is too much everyone (FYI). Cutting it to 0.03-0.05% next run...

After curing I cut the twine holding the pieces at the seam, dried with paper towel, made an Activa GS slurry, painted between the two pieces, cased, and then tied tightly as per normal tie.

Aged for 120 days, lost a little over 45%, and ended at an water activity of 0.87 at core. It is astonishing to see what cocci strains of bacteria are capable of first hand. I knew it'd be good, and the science supporting these bacterium is plentiful... but this ups the game a whole bunch.














Craft-Butchers-Pantry_Trademark.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Sep 29, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 29, 2015)

Beautiful bresa. Never thought about using cultures for whole muscle (besides white mold culture). What is the purpose of Texel? Acidity? 


Dry cured?


----------



## jdelage (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow, that looks divine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Sep 30, 2015)

WOW!:congratulation_graphics_2:


----------

